# NOM form?



## James1999 (Sep 8, 2008)

I wanted to buy an MP3 player from Amazon to ship to Mexico through a parcel forwarding company but they said I need a NOM form to send to them. Does anyone know what that is, how to get it, how much trouble it will be & if it costs anything? So far, I've only been able to find general info on NOM for for businesses but I am not selling anything, it's just for personal use


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

No clue, but interested in the answer. What was the company? If it wasn't FedEx, DHL, or UPS, but a smaller company, try one of them.


----------



## James1999 (Sep 8, 2008)

It's a company that actually receives packages in the USA & sends them to people in other countries. This is for when shopping from Amazon, etc. that have a policy of no international shipping for electronics. So if I buy my MP3 player, Amazon will send it to this mail forwarding company who will then forward it to me in Mexico,,,for a fee. It sounds daft but it's a good option, I think, until Amazon decides to ship to Mexico. The company is Bongo International (bongus punto com - I can't post urls here as I'm new). I did ask them what a NOM was but am still waiting for a reply.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If they want a form, they should be able to provide it or tell you how to get it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

May I suggest that you buy your MP3 player in Mexico and avoid the hassle, expense and the very real possibility that it may 'vanish' in transit. You won't get a refund either, since it will have arrived successfully at the US forwarders location; that's the end of Amazon's responsibility.
It will cost more in Mexico, but probably less than shipping, insurance, forwarding fees, customs duty, etc. if you order it from the USA. If it was made in China, the duty will be high.


----------



## James1999 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Synthia. I don't need the form afterall after further enquiry. It was just general info the company was giving so now I can shop away.

Thanks Rvgringo but I've been here almost 5 years & have had countless things sent to me from everywhere incl. electronics (big ones too), antiques, important documents & all sorts of valuables & have not had 1 thing lost. I make sure to get things sent registered at least but that's because I have less faith in the seller than the Mexican mail. I have things sent from home in Australia regularly & registered post isn't even available from there, but still, nothing lost. I use the normal mail when sending things from here too, never a courier plus I sell on ebay too. I've always read things vanish in the post here but never met anyone that has lost anything. It could depend on location? I pay customs duty sometimes but that has been uncommon & only with DVDs & electronics so far. The most I've paid has been around 200 pesos (depends on the good's declared value). 

Anyway, I couldn't be happier with the postal service here. Of course, if what I want is available here & the cost is not doubled or tripled as it can be, I buy it here. The mp3 player I want isn't available here, unfortunately.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

*MP3 Player*

I just came from Soriana & noticed that they had MP3 Players. Unfortunately, I didn't note any details. I think the brand name was 'iROL' or some such.


----------

